# agility pics



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

Here are just a few agility pictures, I would like to share.


----------



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

I guess there aren't too many agility dogs in this forum..lol


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

I used to be a member of my local agility/flyball club where we'd get together every saturday just to have fun (attendance was optional, you could miss a meeting if you were busy, sick etc)

It was great fun, and boy did my flat coated retrievers obedience ever improve!!!

I hope to re-join the same club with my chi, pedro (this time competing against the small dogs! LOL)

Great pics!!!


----------



## MasonLover (Nov 29, 2006)

That is really honestly amazing! Did you teach your dogs to do those tricks, or did you take them to a class like Meghan&Pedro did? My dog would probable love to do that, their supposedly known for stuff like that. He'd get a lot of his energy out.


----------



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

MasonLover said:


> That is really honestly amazing! Did you teach your dogs to do those tricks, or did you take them to a class like Meghan&Pedro did? My dog would probable love to do that, their supposedly known for stuff like that. He'd get a lot of his energy out.


I take my dogs to class and train with them at home. My dogs start obedience classes at 8 weeks old and once they are old enough we start agility training. It is lots of fun for both the dog and the human. 

Meghan&Pedro; I think it would be great if you guys resumed agility. It is so much fun. And not to mention the strong bond one develops with the dogs.


----------



## SCWT (Nov 14, 2006)

I have aspirations of getting Chuy into this someday


----------



## blue boys (Jul 5, 2006)

aww what brill pics your babes sure look like there enjoying themselfes my two were doing agility but they are now working collies


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i've "messed" w/ Tir on some of the agility stuff and am going to be starting classes this next yr w/ her.....w/ what she already does (jumps, tunnels, chute, A-frame, tire and some start on the weaves) i "ran" her at a competition last Sat (fast time, a new one the AKC is going to be recognizing next yr as a competition, this time anyone could try for $5) and for the first time out she did quite well.......i think i'll teach her to recognize numbers and then i can just stand in the middle of the ring and tell her which number is next, otherwise i won't keep up w/ her ....


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Awwww!!

That's really cool looking. Maybe when my pup matures a bit, she and I could try something like that!


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Great pictures. I am training my Salukie for agiltiy and have a dep on a golden puppy that will be my next agaility dog. I have in the past trained labs for hunting so this should be fun. 

Heidi


----------



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

nrhareiner said:


> Great pictures. I am training my Salukie for agiltiy and have a dep on a golden puppy that will be my next agaility dog. I have in the past trained labs for hunting so this should be fun.
> 
> Heidi


Oh I love Salukis, they are one of my favorite breeds. I just never bought one because it is such a chalange to teach any sight hound to do agility. They love to run, but agility is another story. But I have seen some sight hounds do well at agility. It just takes more time and patience, than with the herding breeds.

Good luck with your saluki and since you are training the saluki first you will find training the golden will probably be a lot easier.

Have fun - agility is a great sport.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

She is not a typical site hound that is for sure. She does not run off even when she goes out into the pasture with me if she goes to chacing a bird or something and I call or say no she stops and comes right back. She is a very good dog that is for sure. I would love to have anouther but I think she is one of a kind. Big problem is more that she is shy and a bit resuved. I think that is whare my bigest problem will come in.

The people I am getting my Golden from he is an agility person and has trained some top dogs and takes on a person or 2 every year to mentor and I am hoping I will be able to do it if not next year then the year after. One of the last people he help has gotten his MACH on his Golden.

Heidi


----------



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

nrhareiner said:


> She is not a typical site hound that is for sure. She does not run off even when she goes out into the pasture with me if she goes to chacing a bird or something and I call or say no she stops and comes right back. She is a very good dog that is for sure. I would love to have anouther but I think she is one of a kind. Big problem is more that she is shy and a bit resuved. I think that is whare my bigest problem will come in.
> 
> The people I am getting my Golden from he is an agility person and has trained some top dogs and takes on a person or 2 every year to mentor and I am hoping I will be able to do it if not next year then the year after. One of the last people he help has gotten his MACH on his Golden.
> 
> Heidi


Well that's a great thing, that she's so responsive to your commands. And that will definitely help you in agility. 
As far as her being reserved, one thing that helps a lot is exposure to lots of people and different places. 
I have the same problem with one of my dogs. She is a great agility dog, and very consistant, but if the judge stand too close to one of the obsacles, she would just avoid it all together. I started taking her to petsmart and other pet stores and just asking strangers to give her a treat. At first she would back up and start barking, but now after doing that for a while she'll come over and take the treat out of their hands. She still has a way to go, but she has improved so much. So the key is to expose her to new things, sounds and people as often as you can. And always remember to praise her like crazy, when she responds the way you want her to.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

She gets all that and goes places and loves people. She is just not sure of things at times. She was a rescue puppy when I was a foster home for a few years. She was only a few months old when I got her but someone did something to her. For the longest time she did not even like going down the drive in teh car she would get physically sick. Big problem as she was supost to be my horse show dog. Oh well.

She has no problems out with the horses or my other dogs and such. She really hates laminit floring and tyle flores and such. She is a big snugle baby and get a lot of love and praze. I hope that doing agility will help with her confidence.

Heidi


----------

